# Penn Levelmatic 930 & 940



## miaw2x (Apr 18, 2008)

Hii every1, this is my first post here. Just like to know if any1 ever use this reels for surfcasting. I was offered these 2 reels dirt cheap, both seem to be usable.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome to the family. Those reels are doable but not for long distance do to the level wind mechanism. A good reel for tossing jigs and such a good reel for using on a boat especially for flounder and other bottom fish. 

Buy them you wont be disappointed.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have caught many nice fish on a 940 wading in the surf throwing plastics, metal and plugs. Nice reels that are very long lasting like a lot of the older Penn reels. 

John


----------



## miaw2x (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, but i didnt take the offer, kinda small for my use.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

penn problematic.. lol


----------

